# Need help with credit union balance



## johnny b (18 Mar 2019)

Wanted to no I got a loan out and there is

Balance    /  interest  /    arrears
€2008.     /  .00       /    €650


Does that mean my overall balance is
€2658left to pay

Or

€2008 including arrears


----------



## Fiddlybits (18 Mar 2019)

Best place to ask is your Credit Union.Looks like very round figures...Balance you owe is €2000 but you have built up €600 in arrears.


----------



## johnny b (18 Mar 2019)

Wondering is it €2000 left to pay including arrears or €2600 to pay


----------



## luckystar (18 Mar 2019)

I would imagine €2008 outstanding of which €650 is arrears. But you really need to talk to the credit union! 
How much Do you have anything in shares?


----------



## @21Cre (19 Mar 2019)

Usually arrears are included in the outstanding balance. They represent the total amount in repayments that you are behind on the present/scheduled loan position, e.g if your repayment €50 pw then you are 13 weeks behind where you are scheduled to be if repayments were up to date. For simplicity purposes (without including an interest), your loan balance would be €1358 if you had paid the €650.


----------

